# Classical music used in films



## Huge

First of all, apologies if this isn't in the right thread, or there's a duplicate that I've missed. I tried searching but it didn't work (it kept removing "used"... lol).

There used to be a superb database of music used in films on the web, but it's gone. You know the kind of thing, Ride of the Valkyries in Apocolypse Now, that sort of thing.

Does anyone know of a comprehensive alternative site? There's a couple but neither have been updated for years. 

Obviously I could just look up the film on IMDB, but I'd like to know what bit of music was used in however many films (eg Beethoven 5).


----------



## Huge

Ok so no one's able to rise to the challenge then 

I have actually just found out that you can type a composer's name into IMDB and get a list of films their music has been used in.


----------



## Rondo

Or..you can try here:

http://www.allegro-c.de/formate/cmm.htm


----------



## Boccherini

Thanks for the information for I once watched a movie which has Boccherini's _String Quintet in C Major Op. 30, No. 6; "Musica notturna delle strade di Madrid"_ and I couldn't remember its name until now.
It's called _Master and Commander_, and here it goes: 



.
The full version and a better one: 



.


----------



## Huge

Rondo said:


> Or..you can try here:
> 
> http://www.allegro-c.de/formate/cmm.htm


That's excellent, thank you!


----------



## sospiro

Rondo said:


> Or..you can try here:
> 
> http://www.allegro-c.de/formate/cmm.htm


I'll have fun with that. Good find.


----------

